# Oh My!! What next???



## mav (Feb 27, 2009)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20090227/od_uk_nm/oukoe_uk_ryanair_toilet


----------



## Jestjoan (Feb 27, 2009)

OMG. That's just crazy.........


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Feb 27, 2009)

*What goes around...*

If Ryanair charges for drinks, frugal folk will save double!


----------



## TSTex02 (Feb 27, 2009)

Don't let AA hear about this!


----------



## Jimster (Feb 27, 2009)

*omg*

They are trying to control European History!:hysterical:


----------



## applegirl (Feb 27, 2009)

That's horrible!  Give me a break. 

Janna


----------



## Carol C (Feb 27, 2009)

I have an idea for a very brazen protest action onboard the first Ryanair flight that charges for bathroom use. But this being a family-oriented forum, I'll just leave the details up to your imaginations!


----------



## Keitht (Feb 27, 2009)

Carol C said:


> I have an idea for a very brazen protest action onboard the first Ryanair flight that charges for bathroom use. But this being a family-oriented forum, I'll just leave the details up to your imaginations!



An 'interesting' image flashed across my brain when I read that    Unless the coin slot accepts multiple currencies I can see problems ahead.  Imagine somebody using the wrong coin and jamming the mechanism completely.    I suppose we should just be grateful that Ryanair doesn't do trans-Atlantic.


----------



## Talent312 (Feb 27, 2009)

So everyone knows what is being discussed here...

*Ryanair could make passengers pay for toilets*
By SHAWN POGATCHNIK, Associated Press Writer

DUBLIN – Is a toilet an optional extra when you're at 30,000 feet? Ryanair boss Michael O'Leary seems to think so — as his no-frills carrier plumbs new depths by thinking of charging customers to use the aircraft loo.

O'Leary whipped up a frenzy of indignation and potty humor Friday as he suggested that future Ryanair passengers might be obliged to insert a British pound coin before they gain access to in-flight relief.

As always, O'Leary suggested a separate toilet fee would lower ticket costs and make flying, somehow, easier for all. Nobody, even his own aides, seemed to be sure if he was serious or pursuing his well-documented penchant for making brazen declarations to win free advertising.

"One thing we have looked at in the past, and are looking at again, is the possibility of maybe putting a coin slot on the toilet door, so that people might have to actually spend a pound to `spend a penny' in future," O'Leary said, using a local euphemism for relieving one's self.

When asked, during an interview on BBC Television, what would happen if a customer really had to go, but didn't have the correct change, O'Leary dismissed the scenario as implausible. This even though Ireland and most of Europe uses euros, not the British currency, and even on-board attendants often find themselves without the correct change.


----------



## gorevs9 (Feb 27, 2009)

Maybe they could use those tiny 1 cent (?) Euro coins.


----------



## Egret1986 (Feb 27, 2009)

*One word:  Absurd!!!!*

I can't believe someone with a brain cell would actually, in all seriousness, say that was a consideration.


----------



## "Roger" (Feb 27, 2009)

Maybe Michael O'Leary will find inspiration from the car washes -- sell tokens.  One token - one dollar.  Take advantage of our multiple use discount.  Ten tokens for a fiver.


----------



## Patri (Feb 27, 2009)

Hopefully passengers would help each other out - the one who got stuck paying would hold the door open for the next person etc. and everyone could just line up at once.
What if someone was sick and had to throw up (and didn't think or couldn't find the barf bag)? This situation could get messy all around.


----------



## Karen G (Feb 27, 2009)

Here's  what it might look like on Ryanair if they implement that policy.


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 27, 2009)

Just for the record, their CEO seems to have a history of shooting from the lip before he engages his brain in the morning. This apparently has been discussed at Ryan Air but has never been seriously considered. 

If it is ever seriously considered, I think putting everyone flying Ryan Air should leave a clean Depends in their seat as they leave as a reminder that there are alternatives to having to drop a penny to use the water closet in flight. Should the decide to impliment such a foolish policy, those clean Depends could be less than clean on flights thereafter.


----------



## Keitht (Feb 28, 2009)

There are 14 (now 15) responses to the topic so Mr O'Leary is already achieving his main aim - publicity for the airline, and all free.  He clearly believes that there is no such thing as bad publicity and the growth of Ryanair over the years would seem to confirm that.


----------



## irish (Feb 28, 2009)

we all joked about this back when the first surcharges were being imposed for god only remembers what and now HERE IT IS!!!  so don't be surprised when some other brain dead CEO or owner of an airlines says:
"IF YOU WANT TO BREATH OUR AIR WHILE FLYING, WE WILL HAVE TO IMPOSE A CHARGE FOR THAT" .


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 28, 2009)

irish said:


> we all joked about this back when the first surcharges were being imposed for god only remembers what and now HERE IT IS!!!  so don't be surprised when some other brain dead CEO or owner of an airlines says:
> "IF YOU WANT TO BREATH OUR AIR WHILE FLYING, WE WILL HAVE TO IMPOSE A CHARGE FOR THAT" .




I can see it now. When the fight attendent gives their safty demonstration they could change a few things.

To fasten your seatbelt, insert 50 cents into the slot......To remove your seatbelt insert $1 into the slot and then lift up......in the case of loss of compression, an oxygen mask will drop from the ceiling. To obtain oxygen flow please insert $5 into the slot above your head........in case of a water landing, the seat cushion can act as a floatation device. To remove the seat cushion first insert $10 into the slot beneath the cushion.....When removing items form the overhead bin, first insert $25 into the bill acceptor........Once in flight we will be diming the cabin lights. There is a light above your head for reading. Please insert 25 cents for the first 10 minutes of light and 10 cents for every 5 minutes thereafter.


----------



## Carol C (Feb 28, 2009)

dougp26364 said:


> I can see it now. When the fight attendent gives their safty demonstration they could change a few things.
> 
> To fasten your seatbelt, insert 50 cents into the slot......To remove your seatbelt insert $1 into the slot and then lift up......in the case of loss of compression, an oxygen mask will drop from the ceiling. To obtain oxygen flow please insert $5 into the slot above your head........in case of a water landing, the seat cushion can act as a floatation device. To remove the seat cushion first insert $10 into the slot beneath the cushion.....When removing items form the overhead bin, first insert $25 into the bill acceptor........Once in flight we will be diming the cabin lights. There is a light above your head for reading. Please insert 25 cents for the first 10 minutes of light and 10 cents for every 5 minutes thereafter.



:hysterical:  Your humor is brilliant!


----------



## geoffb (Feb 28, 2009)

dougp26364 said:


> I can see it now. When the fight attendent gives their safty demonstration they could change a few things.
> 
> To fasten your seatbelt, insert 50 cents into the slot......To remove your seatbelt insert $1 into the slot and then lift up......in the case of loss of compression, an oxygen mask will drop from the ceiling. To obtain oxygen flow please insert $5 into the slot above your head........in case of a water landing, the seat cushion can act as a floatation device. To remove the seat cushion first insert $10 into the slot beneath the cushion.....When removing items form the overhead bin, first insert $25 into the bill acceptor........Once in flight we will be diming the cabin lights. There is a light above your head for reading. Please insert 25 cents for the first 10 minutes of light and 10 cents for every 5 minutes thereafter.




Something like this maybe?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SJnE8Ck0n5s

-G


----------



## hebooregon (Mar 2, 2009)

*Who'd a thunk?*



Egret1986 said:


> I can't believe someone with a brain cell would actually, in all seriousness, say that was a consideration.



I couldn't believe it when some airlines decided they needed to charge for pillows and blankies either!   

Jim


----------



## mav (Mar 2, 2009)

I flew to Cancun this past Saturday on Jet Blue and when I asked for a blanket they said it was a set of a pillow and blanket for $7.   I did not get a set.


----------



## hebooregon (Mar 3, 2009)

*Will this count as extra luggage?*

Wonder if they'll say anything when I drag my comforter and queen size goose down pillow onto the aircraft?

:rofl: 

Jim


----------

